# Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...



## Fishkopping (13. August 2003)

Hi...

Mir ist gerade die Frage aufgekommen, weshalb das Schwarzangeln überhaupt funktioniert. In Deutschland gibt es tausende Gesetze, deren Sinn mehr oder weniger umstritten sind. Aber warum gibt es nicht ein relativ einfaches Gesetz gegen das Schwarzangeln? Man könnte das Gesetz beispielsweise folgend aufbauen, indem man im Angelladen nur gegen das Vorlegen von einem gültigen Fischereischein Angelausrüstung-Zubehör erwerben kann. Am Mangel von Geld kann es dann nämlich nicht scheitern, denn die Verluste im finanziellem Bereich gäbe es dann nicht mehr. Und so würde nicht nur das Schwarzangeln ausgerottet, sondern der Natur würde ein klein bisschen geholfen.


----------



## EMZET (13. August 2003)

Ich finde es gut so wie es ist. Wann fängt bei dir Schwarzangeln eigentlich an? Ich kenn sehr viele die bevor sie einen Angelschein gemacht haben "Schwarzgeangelt" haben, mich eingeschlossen. Hätte mich ein Bekannter nicht vor ein paar Jahren mal mitgenommen zum Angeln hätte ich damit wahrscheinlich nie angefangen. Wehn es Interesiert macht den Angelschein. Wehn es nicht Interessiert bzw. dem es kein Spaß macht lässt es wieder. Ich kenne niemanden der dauerhaft ohne Angelschein zum Angeln geht. 1. ist das Risiko erwischt zu werden viel zu groß. 2. Macht es mit Angelschein viel mehr Spaß, da man sich frei bewegen kann und nicht immer die Angst im Bauch hat. Ich wollte nicht Wissen, wer jetzt alles keinen Angelschein hätte, wenn ihn nicht ein Bekannter mal zum Angeln mitgenommen hätte. Oder wer auf dem AB alles fehlen würde  .


Ich denke mal der Nutzen ist größer als der Verlust.....



Gruß


EMZET


----------



## havkat (13. August 2003)

Du möchtest ein einfaches Gesetz gegen Schwarzangler?

Biddeseeehr:

*§ 293

Fischwilderei

Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts 
 	1.	fischt oder
 	2.	eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört,
wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.*

Über deine Idee des Verkaufs von Tackle auf "Krankenschein" schlaf man lieber noch mal. 

Auf welcher Grundlage soll das laufen?

Willst du Angelhaken als Waffen deklarieren, die nur gegen Lizenz verkauft werden?

Oder soll die Oma erstmal die Prüfung ablegen, damit sie ihrem Enkel ein Weihnachtsgeschenk kaufen kann?

Weitwurf-Karpfenflinten gegen Waffenschein?  

Wie willst du "illegalen Angelgerätebesitz" ahnden?   Knast?

Neennee, lass mal stecken. Is´n freies Land hier.


By the way:
Auch geprüfte "Sportfischer" sind schon beim Schwarzangeln oder wildern mit Netz, Reuse oder Langleine abgegriffen worden.


----------



## JonasH (13. August 2003)

Hehe... wenn man'n Angelschein vorlegen müsste könnte ich ja ncihts kaufen... ich "darf" zwar angeln(steht alles in Anglerlatein und anderes gelaber) aber habe keinen angelschein.. naja... außerdem, ich hab erst 2 Schwarzangler gesehen...

@ Emzet, mir gehts genau wie dir.... hätte mein Bruder mich nicht mal mitgenommen wär ich kein angler...!


----------



## Fishkopping (13. August 2003)

Okay, dass man da heran geführt werden muss stimmt. Und das man dann über seinen Angelschein für andere (sogar noch gewinnbringend) Angelausrüstung einkauft habe ich auch nicht bedacht. Also mein Vorschlag war quatsch, aber so toll sind die Kontrollen aber wohl wirklich nicht, da muss man trotzdem was verändern.


----------



## EMZET (13. August 2003)

Das mit den Kontrollen stimmt leider. Aber wieviele hast du schon Kontrolliert?


----------



## Nick_A (13. August 2003)

Hallo fishkopping,

ich hoffe mal, daß kein Politiker in diesem Forum unterwegs ist und Deine Idee aufschnappt !!!

Die sind so bescheuert und führen das sogar noch ein (Tschuldigung, ist nicht böse gegen Dich gemeint) !!!

Daß Dein grundsätzliches Ansinnen "Stopp dem Schwarzangeln" richtig ist steht wohl ausser Frage...ich denke aber, daß das auch an UNS liegt zu kontrollieren (nicht nur an den Aufsehern).

Wenn mir an unserem Vereinsgewässern jemand "auffällt" oder ich Ihn noch nicht kenne, dann gehe ich auf Ihn zu (auch wenn ich zum Glück kein Aufseher bin!)...ich möchte halt die Leute auch kennenlernen.

Eine gute Möglichkeit (nach meiner Meinung) das Schwarzfischen etwas mehr einzuschränken -zumindest in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg- wäre, wenn endlich mal das NAchtangeln erlaubt wäre....dann würden sich die schwarzen Schaafe schon eher "schleichen" !

Viele Grüsse und nicht krumm nehmen!
Nick


----------



## theactor (13. August 2003)

Hi,

ich bin bislang einmal kontrolliert worden und würde mir auch vermehrte Kontrollen wünschen.
Gerade zu bestimmten Saison-events (Hering, Stint) könnte man wunderbar etliches "Schwarzgerät" einkassieren...

Andererseits hört man immer wieder Geschichten, nach denen Die Kontrolleure nicht selten um ihre Gesundheit fürchten müssen...

Das bleibt wohl ein schwieriges Thema...

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Norwegenprofi (13. August 2003)

*Bericht 1*


----------



## Norwegenprofi (13. August 2003)

*Bericht 2*


----------



## Norwegenprofi (13. August 2003)

*Bericht 3*


----------



## MichaelB (13. August 2003)

Moin,

stimmt, das ist ein schwieriges Thema... und grad zu den Saison-Events wie Stintangeln würde es mit Sicherheit ziemlich "heiß" werden wenn kontrolliert werden würde.
Doch eben bei diesen "Massenhinrichtungen" wäre es an der Zeit, daß sich etwas ändert. Was ich so beobachtet habe, hatte dieses Frühjahr in Altengamme bestimmt die Hälfte der dort anwesenden "Angler" weder eine Erlaubnis, noch etwas von waidgerechter Behandlung der Fische gehört.
Aber: wer von den Fischereiaufsehern würde sich denn bitte (ohne MP) in so einen "Hexenkessel" rein trauen???

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nick_A (13. August 2003)

@Lenga

Stimmt, ich bin im Alter von 8 Jahren vonn einem Angler mit dem Auto verfolgt worden (ich war mit meinem Fahrrad "auf der Flucht")...der hat mich dann "heim" zu meinen Eltern gebracht und die Sachlage vorgetragen.

Weiß ich noch wie heute, wie ich "flennend" :c und total fertig vor meinen Eltern stand ! Seit diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich fast 20 Jahre nur noch im Ausland geangelt bis ich dann "den Schein" gemacht habe.

P.S.:

Mit 8 Jahren ist man zum Glück noch nicht "strafmündig" !!!


----------



## MichaelB (14. August 2003)

Moin,

@Lenga: DAS verstehe ich allerdings auch überhaupt nicht...#d  aber in dem Fall geht es wohl eher um den Tourismus. Wenn ich mich nicht irre bekommen diesen Sonderschein doch auch nur Urlauber, die nicht aus Schleswig Holstein kommen - und DAS finde ich noch weniger zu verstehen.

Klar muß man differenzieren zwischen Kindern, die mal etwas Abenteuer suchen und Erwachsenen, die sich die Eimer voll machen!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## schirinowski (14. August 2003)

mA hilft nur eins:

&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## Mac Gill (14. August 2003)

@schirinowski:
Wow, ist doch ne inliner, oder?
Welche Aktion hat die Rute, parabolisch?
Welche Schnur verwendest du damit, geflochtene oder mono?
Welchen Zielfisch jagst du damit?


Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. August 2003)

Die Urlauber Regelung in Schleswig Holstein finde ich auch nicht gut. Zumindestens müßten Sie einen Bundesfischereischein haben um eine Lizenz zubekommen. Die anderen sollten nur eine gültige Erlaubnis bekommen , wenn Sie im Beisein eines Anglers sind, der die erforderlichen Papiere hat. Und ich würde es begrüßen, wenn für die Ostsee in Schleswig Holstein eine kleine Gebühr(5€) erhoben wird, allerdings müßte dieser betrag ohne Umwege wieder in die Ostsee zurückfliessen für Bestandserhaltungsmaßnahmen!

Und  Jugendlichen sollte auch das Angeln im Beisein von erwachsenen Anglern, die die erforderlichen Papiere haben, ermöglicht werden, auch ohne Fischereischein! Damit sie es gleich richtig lernen mit der Natur umzugehen.

Ich selber habe mit 8  angefangen zu angeln. Mich brachten die Uniformierten zu erst mindestens 3 mal die Woche nach hause. Mit 9 bekam ich dann irgendwann einen Angelschein auf den Namen meines Freundes ausgestellt(damals muste man nur 12 sein und keine Prüfung ablegen). Mit 12 habe ich dann endlich meinen Angelschein (Prüfung) gemacht und hatte ihn dann endlich mit meinem Namen . Allein deshalb habe ich nichts gegen Kinder die angeln. Erwachsene sollten aber so hart bestraft werden, das es auch weh tut. 3 Monatsgehälter wären für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Zur Zeit werden solche Delikte eher in Höhe eines Falschparkers geahndet! Und die Kontrollen während der Heringszeit sind in Lübeck reichlich. Die alten Hasen werden allerdings selten kontrolliert, die Kontrolleure kennen ihre Pappenheimer! Rest des Jahres wird leider nicht kontrolliert und wenn dann nur an Plätze, wo der Kontrolleur direkt aus dem Auto fällt und dann nur am Tage. Die wahren Schwarzangler treiben sich nachts rum und dann sind keine Kontrolleure unterwegs. jedenfalls nicht in Lübeck! In 20 Jahren wurde ich nachts erst 2 mal kontrolliert!


----------



## Norwegenprofi (14. August 2003)

@ Mac Gill:
Quatsch, damit bearbeitet man tote Köderfische. Zur besseren "Geruchsausströmung". Ist ganz neu auf dem Markt, nur leider noch recht teuer. :q


----------



## 4zap (14. August 2003)

Er erschießt damit die Welse wenn sie in Sichtweite gedrillt sind.(haha)nee mal im Ernst. Bei uns (Berlin-Brandenburg) wird recht viel kontrolliert, zumindest wenn ich am Wasser bin. Viele Kontrolleure kennt man schon vom Angeln und ich werd meist garnichtmehr kontrolliert, da man mich schon kennt und weiß, das ich DAV Member bin und ne Jahreskarte hab. Letztens saß einer 100m neben mir. Mitten in der NAcht hörte ich da Riesenpalaver. Also Knüppel raus und warten was da passiert. Polizei war auch bald da. Da bin ich dann mal hin. Schwarzangler mitten in der NAcht hatte 7(!) Ruten auf einer Strecke von 30 m ausgelegt. Der Kontrolleur (ein Bekannter) war durch Zufall über ein Rute gestolpert und hat dann mit der Taschenlampe alles abgesucht. 7 Ruten. Dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein. Wilddieberei wird ja mit recht harten Strafen belegt. Ich schätze das waren mehrere Tausend Euronen, die der Junge da bezahlen muss. Ich werd den Kontroletti mal fragen, beim nächsten Mal. 
Meine Meinung ist, das viel mehr kontrolliert werden sollte. Es ist ja auch schon ruhiger geworden seitdem etwas mehr kontrolliert wird. Aber was man manchmal sieht.......kein Kommentar.
Ruten beschlagnahmt, dicke Strafe.....da mach ich doch lieber nen Fischreischein und hol mir ne Erlaubniskarte. Das lohnt sich doch nicht. Und es macht auch bestimmt keinen Spaß, wenn ich am Wasser sitze, immer auf Lauerstellung ob ne Kontrolle kommt. Das ist STress und hat mit Angeln nix zu tun. Petri Heil.


----------



## Jürgen (14. August 2003)

Ich bin absolut der Meinung das unbedingt mehr kontrolliert
werden muss. Habe jetzt in den letzten 7 Jahren in verschiedenen
Gegenden gewohnt und da sah es überall mit Kontrollen nicht gut
aus.
Besonders "Krass" war während meiner Zeit in Hamburg ein
Versuch an der Staufstufe Geesthacht zu fischen - was da
Abläuft/Ablief ist nicht zu fassen. Da standen ca. 20-30 Mann
einer bestimmten Nationalität am Schwarzangeln und mit was für
Methoden! Drillingskette etc.! und andere Angler hatten/haben
dort keine Chance zu fischen. Als ich mich im Angelladen darüber
auslies wurde mir erzählt ich hätte Glück gehabt - wär ich bei
Nacht gekommen hätte ich eins aufs Maul bekommen und meine
Angelsachen wären weg gewesen.

Reges Schwarzfischen und keine oder wenige Kontrollen habe
ich aber auch in Koblenz und Speyer beobachtet. In Koblenz gibt
es sogar eine Seite der Mosel die offiziel nicht beangelt werden
darf/durfte - das war der absolute Tummelplatz für Schwarz-
angler die sogar Aalschnüre auslegten. Ein Anruf bei der
Wasserschutzpolizei brachte die Aussage "Sind wir nicht
zuständig" Die normale Polizei antwortete "ist besser wenn die
Nachts am Wasser sitzten - dann brechen sie wenigstens keine
Autos auf!" kein Witz - wir waren drei Angler die bei dem Anruf
dabei waren.

Da sollte man sich doch ein Beispiel an Frankreich oder Spanien
nehmen die haben nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich bessere und
häufigere Kontrollen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (14. August 2003)

Mangelnde Kontrollen kenn ich!

Bei uns am Gewässer ist das auch schön! Die Polizei residiert dort mit direktem Blick aufs Wasser und gibt jugendlichen mit Jugendfischereischein die Erlaubnis dort zu angeln, obwohl das unser Vereinsgewässer ist! Wenn dann dort mal erwachsene Schwarzangler waren, war die erste frage der Polizei: Ist das weit? Dann kam: Macht man sich die Schuhe dreckig? Die einzige Strafe war: „Du, Du das darfst du nicht!“ finito!

So ist das bei uns! Sogar Reusen mit Stellnetzen lagen schon drin! Das ist der Nachteil wenn der Weiher quasi mitten im Wohngebiet liegt.

Das man mit dem Jugendfischereischein, der hier schon vom "Bürgerbüro" an 6 jährige statt ab 10 Jahren ausgegeben wird, an unserem Weiher angeln gehen darf, wurde denen auch erzählt! Dann wurde einem Jugendlichen ein normaler Fischereischein ausgestellt als Jugendfischereischein, nur mit geändertem Betrag!

Also mir fällt da manchmal gar nichts mehr ein! 
Das am Rhein kontrolliert wird ist mir bisher auch fremd!


TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## bitti (14. August 2003)

Moin,

eigentlich ist es bedauerlich, daß wir Deutschen für alles und jeden Mist eine Regelung mit tausenden Gesetzen und Papieren brauchen. Aber irgendwie wird man hierzulande sonst nicht glücklich. Wenn ich manche Diskussion so lese fragt man sich , wie es andere Länder schaffen ohne Fischereischein eine halbwegs intakte Natur zu besitzen. Der landläufigen (deutschen) Haltung nach müßte da große Bio-Wüste sein und die "Angler" dort alle wandelnde Bioterroristen, weil ohne Schein und damit ist man ja nach deutscher Meinung unfähig, gut von böse zu unterscheiten.

Traurig aber wahr, in Deutschland funktioniert nichts ohne deutsche Gründlichkeit. Und leider braucht es dies auch, weil <li>es hierzulande
 zu viele Deppen gibt, (prozentual nicht mehr als in anderen Ländern, aber hier sind halt zuviele auf einem Haufen ) oder zuwenig Natur pro Depp 
<li>viele Leute sonst ihrer Lebenaufgabe enthoben werden, und die ist nämlich "Regeln und Kontrollieren"
<li>wir hier viel zu liberal sind und einige Leute unter dem Schutz diverser Lobbygruppen sich so ziehmlich alles erlauben dürfen. Bei Sanktionierungsversuchen wird dann immer der "Wir Deutschen müssen aus historischen Gründen nachsichtig sein"-Knüppel rausgeholt und alles weichgespült. -> ergo brauchst knallharte Gesetze.

So isses und so wirds bleiben solange Deutschland Deutschland heißt...:q 
...und deshalb brauchen wir alle ganz viele Scheine....:q
...und noch mehr Kontrollen....


Armes reiches Land.


Gruß


----------



## Tarpon (14. August 2003)

@bitti

Recht hast Du!!
Ich werde nie begreifen warum wir in Deutschland überhaupt einen Angelschein brauchen. Habe auch als Kind ohne Schein mit meinem Onkel geangelt. Dass man in D erst mit 10 überhaupt einen Schein bekommt finde ich den größten Mist überhaupt. In dem Kurs zum Fischereischein hab ich auch wirklich nichts gelernt, was ich nicht schon vorher wußte!
Meiner Meinung sollte das Angeln unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen ohne Altersbeschränkung möglich sein.
Was das Schwarzangeln betrifft glaub ich das es wie mit vielem ist. Es gibt hier schon sehr harte Strafen, allerdings nur wenn man auch etwas "zu verlieren" hat: teure Angel, Angel-/Jagdschein, Geld..., da sich die Strafe nach Tagessätzen richtet. Bei einem Sozialhilfeempfänger/Aussiedler mit 10€ Angel ohne Angelschein passiert gar nichts!!!!


----------



## Dorschrobby (14. August 2003)

Hy,

vestehe nicht ganz weshalb ihr die Regelung in SH nicht gut findet.
Alle beklagen sich über zu viel Bürokratie, ihr wollt sie. Stelle mir gerade vor wie ein Norweger in Deutschland Karpfen fangen möchte, weil er von Leng&Co. genug hat . Dann muß er erst einen Jahresfischereischein beantragen, dazu muß er erst eine Prüfung ablegen. Kann aber nur Norwegisch. Der kommt nie mehr, und verlangt von dem nächsten deutschen einen Bootsführerschein, eine Norwegische Fischerprüfung und wer was was sonst noch.
Ich glaube wir selbst freuen uns doch wenn uns im Urlaub keine Steine in den Weg gelegt werden, oder ?
Bin selbst schon des öfteren an Neckar und Rhein kontroliert worden, allerdings nur von Polizei bzw. Wasserschutzpolizei.
Nur am Tage, nur an gut zugänglichen Stellen. Die Wasserschutzpolizei legt dann 5 meter :r neben einem an zum kontrolieren, wollten auch schon sehen das die Köfi wirklich tot sind und ähnliches.

Bye
Dorschrobby


----------



## Nick_A (14. August 2003)

@bitti

Ich kann Dir nur vollstens zustimmen...immer wieder dasselbe !

Wir Deutschen müssen gefälligst die Klappe halten (aufgrund unserer Vergangenheit).

Wenn wir was gegen Ausländer sagen (Hinweis es gibt auch deutsche Schwarzangler, die prozentuale Verteilung ist hier aber wesentlich geringer !!), dann wird das gleich mit "Ausländerhass" abgetan!!!

Es sind aber insbesondere die "Zuwanderer" aus dem Osten, die meinen, daß sie in Deutschland wie in Ihrem eigenen Land verfahren können !!! :e :e :e 

Darum kann ich Dir bei Deiner Meinung



> Wenn ich manche Diskussion so lese fragt man sich , wie es andere Länder schaffen ohne Fischereischein eine halbwegs intakte Natur zu besitzen. Der landläufigen (deutschen) Haltung nach müßte da große Bio-Wüste sein und die "Angler" dort alle wandelnde Bioterroristen, weil ohne Schein und damit ist man ja nach deutscher Meinung unfähig, gut von böse zu unterscheiten.



überhaupt nicht zustimmen !!!

Schau Dir doch mal an, was die Polen, Russen, etc. mit Ihrem Land machen ! Das ist nicht nur Raubbau an der Natur, das ist 





> Bioterrorismus


 !!!:e 

Die holen alles raus, töten es (ob groß ob klein), nehmen die Dinge mit die sie brauchen können (z.B. den Kaviar oder die Filets) und den Rest (Gedärme, Müll von Daheim, Kühlschränke, etc) lassen sie gleich am/im Wasser liegen inkl. der Altölentsorgung!!!

Gesetze gibt es dort...nur mit dem Unterschied, daß in Russland die Leute WIRKLICH bestraft werden und hier in Deutschland unsere Rechtssprechung so lapidar ist, daß genau diese Ausländer über unsere "harten Strafen" doch nur laut lachen können !!!:e :e 

Das ist nicht nur im Bereich "Angeln/Fischen" der Fall, sondern gilt überall !!! 

Kindervergewaltigung --> 2 Jahre auf Bewährung.
Mord --> 3 bis 5 Jahre !

Wo gibt es denn so etwas ? DAß dann einige meinen, sie könnten das Recht mit Füssen treten ist doch klar!

Ich denke, daß es nicht an den Gesetzen liegt die wir hier zusätzlich bräuchten ! Nein, wir haben wirklich schon genug ! Die Strafen sollen endlich mal härter ausfallen!!!:e 

Wie ist Eure Meinung?

Grüsse
Nick

PS zu Eurer Info:
Mein Vater ist Italiener und ich bin nicht ausländerfeindlich ! Ich habe aber genug davon, daß einige (auch Deutsche) sich alles erlauben können und wir nix sagen dürfen!:e


----------



## Fishkopping (14. August 2003)

Hi...

Naja ob das mit den Ausländern wirklich so ist weiß ich nicht, denn bisher habe ich nur deutsche Staatsbürger beim Schwarzangeln beobachten können, und das sind dann genau die Typen die den Ausländern die Schuld in die Tasche schieben. Und genau das ist es doch, warum immer wieder unsere Vergangenheit des 3. Reiches aufgegabelt wird. Die Deutschen haben nämlich nicht viel dazu gelernt, beispielweise wird die Arbeitslosigkeit auf die Ausländer geschoben. Dabei spricht keiner davon was das für Jobs sind, dass sind nämlich die Jobs wofür sich die Deutschen zu gut sind. Dann bleibt man doch lieber Arbeitslos, lebt mehr als gut von der Sozialhilfe und sitzt rum und meckert über Ausländer die einem den Arbeitsplatz weggenommen haben? Das kann es ja wohl wirklich nicht sein. Natürlich kann und will ich das gar nicht auf alle Arbeitslose beziehen, weil das nicht der Realität entsprechen würde. Aber das es noch genügend Jobs gibt kann keiner abstreiten. Nur viele denken auf das bisschen Geld kann ich dann auch verzichten, nur man sollte dann an die Menschen denken, die aus dem Ausland kommen um mit diesem wenigem Geld die Familie zu nähren. Mir ist schon klar, dass die Normen in Deutschland höher sind als z.B. in Polen. Jedoch kann man sich doch bemühen, wenigstens kleine Jobs zu machen. Denn dann würde sich auch die Wirtschaftslage in Deutschland verbessern, und damit kommen dann auch die höher bezahlten Arbeitsstellen wieder. Wenn es jedoch so bleibt wie es ist und viele sind sich zu gut für niedrige Arbeiten, geht die Wirtschaft noch mehr den Bach runter. Petri Heil und Amen.


----------



## Fishkopping (14. August 2003)

@ Atomobst

Ich bin Schüler und bin jetzt in der 12 und werde 2005 mein Abi machen *hoffentlich* Aber was meinst ob ich an die Lehrstelle mit Vitamin B ran gekommen bin. Klar ist das nicht perfekt, aber ich bin ja auch gerade mal 17, und bilde mir erst langsam eine politische Meinung. Das ist doch lobenswert, oda net? Andere aus meinem Freundeskreis kennen Gerhard Schröder nur doch Elmar Brandt. Also seh das nicht so eng.


----------



## wodibo (14. August 2003)

Nun lasst bitte die politische Diskussion außen vor!!! Sie gibt nur böses Blut!!!!

Fakt ist tatsächlich, das nur kontrolliert wird wenn es gefahrlos ist. Dabei ist es egal ob es Kontrolletis oder die Sherriffs sind. 
Geht doch mal an die Altarme vom Rhein. Nach Empfang der Sozialhilfe sind da alle Plätze besetzt und wenn Du Fragen hast, brauchst Du einen Dolmetscher :e 
Ich habe nicht umsonst 4 Jahre nicht mehr in Binnengewässern geangelt. Dank Fussel kenne ich jetzt eine "freie" Angelstelle. Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei


----------



## Fishkopping (14. August 2003)

@ wodibo

Das hört sich aber schon nen bisschen hat an.


----------



## Franky (14. August 2003)

Ich kann Wodi nur zustimmen: lasst die politische Seite einfach mal raus - die hat mitm Schwarzangeln nicht viel zu tun.
Hier in HB und drumrum gibt es zwei Extreme, die ich beobachten konnte und von denen mir berichtet wurde. Zum einen wird man nie bis sehr selten kontrolliert (seit 1996 ganze 3 mal an die ich mich erinnern kann, zuletzt 2001), zum anderen kommen Kontrolleure zwei mal am Tag angeschüsselt und wollen sogar noch notieren wer wann wo auf was womit geangelt hat...
Wer "schwarz angelt" (ich zähle auch mal Verstöße gegen geltende Regelungen dazu (Rutenzahl, Köder, Schonzeiten/-maße)) ist letzenendes egal. Fakt ist, dass da etwas geschehen muss - und das ist keine Sache der Politik! Die Gesetze bestehen nämlich schon...


----------



## wodibo (14. August 2003)

@Fishkopping

es ist leider kein Spruch - ich lade Dich gerne zur "Besichtigung" ein!


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen #h,

ich geh ja außer im Meer eigentlich im Süßwasser nur in Holland fischen. Dort werde ich dank einiger schwarzer Schafe die früher mal Deutsche Vorfahren hatten und jetzt wieder in Deutschland leben bei einem Angeltripp bis zu 8 mal kontrolliert Find ich auch ganz gut. Ist nur manchmal lästig die Schleppruten einzuholen . Es haben sogar schon die Holländer böse bemerken müssen das leider eine andere " Naturmentalität " bei einigen "Landsleuten" besteht die im damaligen Ostblock aufgewachsen sind. Das blöde ist nur das sich solche Menschen auch nicht gerne was sagen lassen. Schließlich sind se jetzt frei und können machen was sie wollen.......

Und das machen sie dann auch. Ich haben Leute mit Sackkarren gesehen die an die 5-6 große blaue Müllbeutel voll mit Weißfisch zum Auto gekarrt haben. Das Mindestmaß der Raubfische die dazwischen lagen war denen völlig egal. Natur kennen diese Leute überhaupt nicht und der schönste Fluß wird binnen kürzester Zeit zugemüllt und jeder Fisch egal wie groß und welche Spezies wird in Müllbeutel geschmissen und abtransportiert.

Hatte letztes ein längeres Gespräch mit nem Holländischen Jagdaufseher der das Uferbegehungsrecht kontrolliert. Die Wildtiere sollten gerade jetzt bei der heißen Jahreszeit die Möglichkeit bekommen ungestört einige Stunden am Wasser verbringen zu können. Nur wenn Horden von Verrückten auftauchen und beim Angeln auch noch laut rumgröhlen und sich bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit besaufen gucken die Tiere in die Röhre.

Deshalb finde ich einen Fischereischein  gut der dem Angler zumindest ansatzweise "Naturbegreifen" mit auf dem Weg gibt.

In Holland klappt das auch nich mehr so ganz gut. Seit einiger Zeit werden die Brüder sofort von der Polizei abgeführt, wandern erstmal in den Backs ( eine ca. 2.00 Meter lange, 1 Meter breite und vier bis fünf Meter hohe Zelle ) . Dort dürfen sie dann einige Stunden verbringen und über ihre Sünden nachdenken. Erst wenn die Geldstrafe gezahlt ist und der Polizist mal gerade Zeit hat kommt der Sünder frei..... Find ich GUT !!


----------



## saza (14. August 2003)

MOIN,
kann dieser Tread nicht dicht gemacht - oder besser gelöscht - werden?   Was sollen außenstehende denken, wenn sie so eine gequirlte Sch**** lesen. 


Saza


----------



## babsfischer (14. August 2003)

die sollen doch denken was sie wollen...
sollen mal ihren arsch ans wasser bewegen und sich mit den wodkavernichtern rumärgern, sowas iss ja nicht mehr feierlich...
letzte woche beim nachtangeln am rhein sind auch 4 polskis gekommen und wollten uns abkassieren, aber da wir uns ohne gotcha pistole nicht mehr raussetzen - jedenfalls zur erntezeit ) - haben wir uns rausgenommen die jungs mal zu markieren...
so gesindel kann von mir aus rumsauen wie es will aber wenn es mal so anfängt ist es doch an der zeit zu ein bissl härteren mitteln zu greifen, ich lass mich doch nicht verarschen von so...zeugs...
ist schon grob genug daß es jedesmal aussieht wie sau wo die rumgefallen sind aber bei so sachen hört bei mir der spaß auf.
wenns mal so weit ist daß man ohne seine 2 freunde (smith&wesson) nicht mehr ans wasser gehen kann, ok, wenns denn so sein soll...ziehe ich mir eben handschuhe an... )

-sorry bin bissl besoffen und stinkig-

aber iss doch wahr...


----------



## schirinowski (15. August 2003)

hallo,

was ich mit der "HK" sagen will ist, dass es mA so nicht weitergeht.

was passiert:
- fast keine effizienten kontrollen, offensichtliche verstösse werden nicht durch die aufseher geahndet bzw. es wird gar nicht erst kontrolliert
- wenn kontrolle, dann oft schikane- soll heissen zwei aufseher, kontrollieren karpfenangler/ stipper, die sicherlich alle papiere haben. man erwartet da wohl keinen ärger. faseln was von fische zurücksetzen verboten, setzkescher raus und so..drohen mit anzeige, machen mächtig wind.
- wasserschutzpolizei übersieht offensichtliche vergehen, selbst auf direkte benachrichtigung hin
- "angler" verschiedenster nationalitäten (ich beziehe deutsche explizit mit ein) bedienen sich voller gier, richten biotope zu grunde, verschandeln mit ihrem müll die umgebung, benehmen sich teilweise dermassen daneben, so dass das bild aller angler stark verzerrt wird. das leider auch im ausland- siehe tiffy´s beitrag.

was ich mir wünsche- wahrscheinlich leider utopie:
- änderung des bewusstseins: verantwortungsvoller umgang mit der ressource natur
- zusammenhalt der angler untereinander, warum müssen wir uns gegenseitig das leben schwer machen?

wie bekommen wir die probleme in den griff? 
ich fürchte gar nicht!
abgesehen davon, dass umfassende kontrollen umfangsmässig kaum möglich sind, wird eh nur kontrolliert, wenn ökonomische interessen hinter der sache stehen. für mich scheiden die öffentlichen institutionen damit aus.
also kontrollen durch angler. stelle mir die frage nach der eignung mancher (der meisten) kontrolleure. vielleicht mal im vorfeld sondieren.

massnahmen:
- in gruppen kontrollieren
- hunde und gasknarre mitnehmen
- bekannte brennpunkte zu allen tageszeiten aufsuchen
- präsenz zeigen
- (echtzeit-)informationsfluss zwischen anglern, den cops und kontrolleuren

welcher kontro/ potentielle kontro ist bereit son nen aufwand mitzutragen? niemand freiwillig. daher vielleicht auf ner entgeltlichen basis?

mit regeln erreicht man rein gar nix. bürokratie ist schwerfällig, ineffizient und kostet nur geld.

oder halt die HK variante. a firestorm to purify.

br
marc

&nbsp;


----------



## theactor (15. August 2003)

Hi,

also im Vergleich zu einigen anderen Ausartungen im Board in ist dieser Thread doch gerdezu friedlich. Dass es beim Thema "Kontrollen" zwangsläufig zu Äußerungen politischer Natur kommt ist eigentlich auch klar.
Und hier steht auch nicht nur "gequirlte Sch****" -- naja-- also--- babsfischer: bist Du wieder nüchtern   

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Marco Klann (15. August 2003)

@Franky

Bei uns an der Weser passiert schon etwas! Seit diesem Jahr sind wir von unserem Verein eine wirklich gute Truppe, die dieses Jahr schon sehr oft am Wasser war und einige Leute erwischt hat!
Die Kontrolleure von unserem Verein haben sich bestimmt keine Dinge notiert! Werden wohl andere von Pachtgemeinschaft sein!
Kannst du dich noch an die Ratswiehe erinnern??

Ciao Marco


----------



## Nick_A (15. August 2003)

Hi @all,

woher unser Unmut kommt ist ja wohl recht klar. Schirinowski hat das Ganze ja auch recht gut zusammengefaßt!

Ich sehe es genauso, daß wir hier in Deutschland bei vielen Punkten absolut frustriert sind und entweder langsam resignieren oder aber ins andere Extrem verfallen...aus lauter Verzweiflung zur "Selbstjustiz" greifen. 

Ich bitte Euch alle darüber nachzudenken, ob es der richtige Weg ist, zu 


> Knüppeln





> gotcha pistole





> smith&wesson





> hunde und gasknarre





> oder halt die HK variante. a firestorm to purify


zu greifen !!!

Es mag ja in einigen Fällen noch legal sein, spätestens bei smith&wesson, HK, Messer (Waffen im Allgemeinen) und ähnlichem hört bei mir der Spaß auf !!! :r 

Ausserdem...glaubt Ihr nicht, daß damit ohnehin nur eins forciert wird:
- eine Entwicklung wie bei unseren tollen Freunden aus den USA, wo jeder 12-jährige seine Knarre unterm Pulli trägt
- die Leute sich gegenseitig abballern
- es immer mehr eskaliert bis man sich nicht mal mehr tagsüber in einen öffentlichen Bus trauen kann?
- ...im Ernstfall würden wir ja ohnehin unterliegen, da unsere Gewalt-Hemmschwelle eh viel größer ist als bei einigen Bevölkerungsgruppen, die uns hier beehren !

-->Also bitte laßt es doch hier die leeren Gewaltandrohungen...Gewalt ist sicher nicht die Lösung ! 

@babsfischer
Hast Du schon angst vor dem nächsten Mal ans Wasser zu gehen...Ihr habt die Polskis vielleicht mit der Gotcha "farblich markiert"...ich hoffe wirklich, daß die Euch nicht mit "echter Blutfarbe" markieren ! 

Zudem ist es NICHT RICHTIG, daß uns Ausländer die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen !!!#q 

Nach einer aktuellen Studie der Deutschen Bank Research (Ausschnitte zu lesen in der Börsenzeitung vom 15.7.03) werden wir explizit vor den Folgen der demografischen Entwicklung (Entwicklung unserer Bevölkerungsgruppen/Verteilung zwischen Alt und Jung) gewarnt.

Nach dieser Studie müssen die nächsten 30 Jahre JÄHRLICH mindestens 200.000 (nochmal JÄHRLICH) nach Deutschland einwandern, damit wir Deutschen unseren sehr hohen Lebensstandard halten können ! Was glaubt Ihr, wer sonst unsere Renten, Steuern und Sozialversicherungen in Zukunft zahlt ?!? ;+ 

Wenn wir unser Land vollkommen nach außen abschirmen würden (niemand kommt mehr zu uns rein), dann würde unsere Wirtschaft jährlich um 1% schrumpfen und der technische Fortschritt und unser der Wert unseres Kapitals sich in den nächsten 30 Jahren HALBIEREN! Dies alles Ergebnisse eines Institutes, das wirtschaftliche Interessen verfolgt aber sicher keine Ausländerpolitik!

Was wir in Deutschland aber brauchen sind natürlich Ausländer die reinkommen und ARBEITEN WOLLEN, d.h. wir müssen uns endlich "aussuchen können" wen wir nehmen und wen nicht !!! Das läuft z.B. in Australien recht gut! Wer dort keine besondere Ausbildung oder aber genügend Kapital mitbringt kann gleich "draussen" bleiben!

 Also seid bitte vorsichtig was Ihr macht und ruft lieber die Polizei ! Die sollen gefälligst Ihren Job machen (für den wir sie ja auch bezahlen !!!). Wenn sich bei mir die Polizei auf eine Anzeige von mir hin weigern sollte diesem Vorfall nachzugehen, würde ich eine offizielle Beschwerde an die Dienststelle geben und gleichzeitig an die Presse gehen! Was glaubt Ihr, was dann passiert ?!?    

Viele Grüsse an alle (meist) gesetzestreuen Mitangler !!!#h 
Nick


----------



## wodibo (15. August 2003)

> Die sollen gefälligst Ihren Job machen (für den wir sie ja auch bezahlen !!!).



Vergiss es einfach!!! Ich hab am 03.02. Strafanzeige gestellt. Vor 5 Wochen war dann beim Angezeigten eine Haussuchung die natürlich nichts brachte. Mittlerweile hab ich den dritten Sachbearbeiter und der war 4 Wochen im Urlaub, einen Tag da und ist jetzt seit 2 Wochen krank. Die Polizei ist völlig überlastet und wird sich um solchen "Kram" nicht kümmern können oder wollen!


----------



## Nick_A (15. August 2003)

@wodibo

das ist natürlich SchXXXXX !!!:e 

Sowohl in Bayern als auch in Baden-Württemberg läuft das ZUM GLÜCK anders !!!:z :z :z 

Du solltest mal sehen, wie schnell die Polizei bei solchen Vorgängen da ist (meist innerhalb von einer Stunde)! In beiden Bundesländern ist die Kriminalitätsrate aber wesentlich kleiner als in Anderen !!! Wir sind halt anständiger ! :q :q :q 

Finde ich aber gut, daß Du so hartnäckig bist! Auch wenn Sie dieses schwarze Schaaf vielleicht nicht erwischt haben, der wird in nächster Zeit vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger sein, davon auch seinen "Kollegen" berichten und abschreckend wirkt eine Hausdurchsuchung in jedem Fall!:z 

Viele Grüsse
Nick


----------



## 4zap (15. August 2003)

Hab auch mal Anzeige gegen jemand am Wasser gestellt, die POL kam und nahm die Daten auch auf. Ich hatte mich mit zwei besoffenene Faschos angelegt (Nachts) und hatte ne dicke Lippe. Außerdem hatten die beiden meine Bissanzeiger geklaut.......Die POL hat die Jungs auch auf den anderen Seite vom See gefunden. Mit Lagerfeuer und Rammstein im Ghettoblaster. Aber danach ist nix mehr passiert. Hatte den Zettel mit dem Aktenzeichen, aber als ich die Sache nach 6 Wochen ohnen Reaktion der Bullen an meinen Anwalt weitergeleitet hab, gab es das Aktenzeichen gar nicht und es gab auch keine Eintragung dazu. Soviel zum Thema Polizei rufen........(kotz).
Das ich inzwischen an manchen Wassern nur noch mit Kumpels , Knüppel oder mit Pitbull sitze ist dann meinerseits meine Reaktion auf die deutsche Ordnungsmacht. Setzt euch mal nachts an einen See, der gerne von den Glatzen als Sauf und Gröhlplatz benutzt wird. Macht nervös.


----------



## Jürgen (15. August 2003)

Was machen eigentlich unsere Verbände ? Viele Rheinstrecken
z.B sind VDSF-Gewässer!


----------



## babsfischer (15. August 2003)

@ theactor: yoo ich bin wieder nüchtern...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










> Hast Du schon angst vor dem nächsten Mal ans Wasser zu gehen...Ihr habt die Polskis vielleicht mit der Gotcha "farblich markiert"...ich hoffe wirklich, daß die Euch nicht mit "echter Blutfarbe" markieren !



hätten wir evtl auf die anfrage: ihr gäbbän angel, euch nix passiert unseren kram rausrücken sollen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und da die jungs anscheinend keinen bock auf diskussionen hatten hatten wir auch keine, angst davor ans wasser zu gehen habe ich auch nicht...

und das die bullen keinen bock haben etwas anderes zu tun als eine ruhige kugel zu schieben ist ja wohl klar, auch bei ganz anderen angelegenheiten. ich gebe aus eigener erfahrung nichts auf so kappenträger, außer noch viel mehr ärger bringt daß einem überhaupt nichts.
es ist so wie es ist und fertig. gesindel geht schwarzfischen, saut die ganze gegend voll und wer sich erdreistet im frühjahr ein zelt aufzustellen bekommt von den kappen eine fresse angehängt und wird am nächsten morgen alkoholmäßig kontrolliert. geil!
nönö, auf sowas hab ich keinen bock.



> Wenn sich bei mir die Polizei auf eine Anzeige von mir hin weigern sollte diesem Vorfall nachzugehen, würde ich eine offizielle Beschwerde an die Dienststelle geben und gleichzeitig an die Presse gehen! Was glaubt Ihr, was dann passiert ?!?



die bullen merken sich deinen namen, nehmen deine nächste anzeige auf und legen sie zu den akten, ganz einfach. dafür halten sie dich x-mal mit dem auto an, jedesmal wenn sie dich sehen, durchsuchen dein auto nach kriegswaffen und furzen in deine sitze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was sonst?


----------



## Nick_A (15. August 2003)

@4zap und babsfischer#h 

wenn ich Eure Erzählungen so höre wird mir ganz schlecht und ich bin froh, daß dies an keinen meiner von mir befischten Gewässern bisher so ist (wie gesagt in BW und Bayern).:v 

Ich stimme Euch zu, wenn man da mehr als nur frustiert ist und zum "Selbstschutz" (in diesem Fall ist Selbstjustiz dann wohl doch das falsche Wort) greift! :e 

Trotzdem...@babsfischer sei vorsichtig, denn die "Rache" der Assis ist sicher schlimmer als das was Du gemacht hast!

Ich bleibe aber dabei...die Polizei hat ihre Aufgaben...und wenn man sie durch die Öffentlichkeit dazu ZWINGEN muß, daß die endlich mal was tun!!!

Wenn sich die Beschwerden/Anzeigen und Presseartikel weiter steigern können die irgendwann nicht mehr nur dumm rumstehen!!!

Meine Ruten würde ich solchen "Nicht-der-deutschen-Sprache-mächtigen-Kriminellen" oder irgendwelchen Faschodeppen sicher nicht ohne blutvergissen aushändigen (klingt hart...ist aber so)!!!:e :r 

...und zu den Kontrollen Deines Autos, Ausweise, vollpupsen der Sitze, etc....sollen sie doch! Ich würde sie aber jedesmal aber fragen (natürlich freundlich, ansonsten ist bei den Grünen gleich wg. Beamtenbeleidigung dran), ob die in letzter Zeit verstärkten Kontrollen Deiner Person zufälligerweise irgendetwas mit Deinen Anzeigen von Kriminellenim Zusammenhang stehen würden ?!?;+ 

Anschließend würde ich gleich auf die Wache gehen und mich dort darüber aufregen...unlautere Bürger zu belästigen und nichts gegen wirklich Kriminelle zu unternehmen. Natürlich wieder lieb und freundlich...ungescholtene Bürger bekommen sonst eins auf den Deckel...im Gegensatz zu einem Kriminellen (egal ob Pole oder Glatzkopf) die können nämlich sagen, tun und lassen was sie wollen !!!

Aber hoffentlich nicht mehr lange !!! Wir müssen gemeinsam endlich was gegen Kriminelle tun (und Schwarzangler sind da nur das kleinere Übel !!! Wenn wir nicht damit anfangen ändert sich nie was! 

CU und stay calm
Nick


----------



## 4zap (15. August 2003)

Ich bin zu 80% Nachtangler.
An dem See geh ich nur noch mit Watthose. Die Rutenständer stehen im Wasser und der mit dem Bissanzeigen mind. in Hüfttiefe am Wasser. Is zwar lästig immer erst die Watthose anzuziehen um an seine Ruten ranzukommen, aber ist mir sicherer als das man mir im Halbschlaf nochmal die Ausrüstung klaut. Allgemein muss ich auch sagen, das ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen (Prügelei) mit ausländischen, (bis zum Hals mit Slivovitz voll gefüllte) Angelkollegen aus dem Ostteil Europas zu kämpfen hatte. Ebenso mit türkischen Landsmännern, die wirlich mit nem 0er Drilling probieren, Karpfen am Bauch zu haken.....und dann noch die deutschen Glatzen......Also ich will keinen schlecht machen, aber waidgerechtes Angeln ist scheinbar ein seltenes Phänomen.  Ich bin immer froh wenn ich an den See komme, und es sitzen schon ein paar Vereinsmitglieder da die man kennt. Man schützt sich auch untereinander und sitzt meist in Rufweite des Kollegen. Ich bin 36 und recht robust, aber manche sitzen da als Rentner und hätten im Ernstfall sehr schlechte Karten, heil aus so ner Aktion rauszukommen. Ich kann nur sagen, haltet zusammen und wenns Ärger gibt, niemals alleine versuchen da rauszukommen, Ruft um Hilfe......und nicht 110, das dauert Stunden bis die mal auftauchen. Und es gibt wirlich Angler die ich kenne, die sitzen nachts wirklich mit ner 9mm da am Wasser. Aus purer Angst, das irgendwelche Idioten wieder im besoffenen Zustand ausrasten. (Passiert am Grabowsee, Liepnitzsee, Falkenhagener See  etc.)

Und am besten war doch tatsächlich mal ein Vereinsangler, der auch eine Aufsichtberechtigung erworben hatte. Wir nannten ihn nur noch Gauleiter Blauhose......hihi.....der hat fast jedem Schläge angedroht und immer quer über den See gebrüllt, das wenn jemand in seine Karpfenmontage wirft er jeden aufs Maul hauen wird. Naja nach 3 Monaten nahm man ihm die Aufsichtsberechtigung wieder weg. Jetzt ist er ruhiger geworden.


----------



## C.K. (15. August 2003)

@schirinowski


> - fast keine effizienten kontrollen, offensichtliche verstösse werden nicht durch die aufseher geahndet bzw. es wird gar nicht erst kontrolliert



Dann komm mal in meine Gegend! Der letzte Schwarzangler war letztens sogar so dreist, sich bei mir zu beschweren, dass er noch nicht mal zum auspacken gekommen ist !:q


----------



## C.K. (15. August 2003)

> wenns mal so weit ist daß man ohne seine 2 freunde (smith&wesson) nicht mehr ans wasser gehen kann, ok, wenns denn so sein soll



Komisch, diese beiden Freunde gehen mit mir nicht ans Wasser. Mein Angelfreund heißt schlicht und einfach nur: WALTHER. Mit Hausname: P22! :q :q Schon ein komischer Name !;+


----------



## schirinowski (15. August 2003)

@c.k.

schön, dass es bei euch anders läuft!

wirst mir sicher recht geben, dass das nicht dem schnitt entspricht, oder?

wie siehst du die dinge? lag ich falsch?

br

marc


----------



## wodibo (15. August 2003)

Wenn ich wieder mal zum Nachtangeln gehe werde ich meine Tochter fragen ob sie mir Ihren Freund Odin ausleiht. Ist ein wunderschöner Rottweiler :q


----------



## 4zap (15. August 2003)

@wodibo

Wir hatten immer ne Schäferhündin dabei mit Schutzhundklasse 2. Die bellt auf Befehl und war auch geschult auf Sachen aufzupassen,  ohne einen Dieb gleich zu zerbeissen. Da hab ich immer ruhig schlafen können. LEider ist die alte Dame im Frühjahr verstorben und ich bin inzwischen Nachts etwas nervöser. Is ein gutes Gefühl einen Aufpasser dabei zu haben. Und ein Rottweiler der ODIN heißt, wird bestimmt auch ziemlich imposant aussehen. Hält einem den Rücken frei. Ich vermiss den Hund echt dolle.......
aber so ein Felltier schreckt schonmal ab und man ruhig schlafen.


----------



## xonnel (15. August 2003)

hallo !

also die ganze diskussion hier geht doch eindeutig in die falsche richtung. pistolen, messer, schlagstöcke oder kampfhunde haben meiner meinung am wasser beim angeln nichts zu suchen und würden mir den spass an der angelei auch völlig nehmen.

stellt euch nur mal vor, es kommen wirklich 2-3 leute auf euch zu und wollen eure sachen klauen und ihr geratet selber in eine leichte panik. statt mit der waffe nur zu drohen/verteidigen gebt ihr aus versehen einen schuss ab und verletzt jemanden oder gar schlimmeres. ihr werdet eures lebens nicht mehr froh nach so einer aktion, von den für euch evtl. verheerenden rechtlichen folgen mal abzusehen. selbst wenn ihr euch im recht fühlt, sieht unser rechtssystem nun einmal anders aus - überzogene notwehr, unerlaubter waffenbesitz usw.

ich bin der meinung, dass die sache anders aufgezogen werden sollte. auch bei uns im verein (5000 mitglieder und sehr viel gewässer) gibt es probleme mit schwarzanglern, insbesondere auch mit einem teil der spätaussiedler. 

meiner meinung nach sollte man versuchen, diese gruppen einfach aktiv in den verein einzubinden. z.b. die spätaussiedler -> der grösste teil von denen verhält sich am wasser völlig normal und unauffällig. was spricht z.b. dagegen, diesen teil als fischereiaufseher auszubilden und zu ernennen ? diese leute kennen "ihre" pappenheimer bei weitem besser und sind somit wohl auch weitaus effektiver.


----------



## saza (15. August 2003)

@ xonnel 

 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 .
Recht hast Du. 
#v #v 

Gruss Saza


----------



## Jürgen (15. August 2003)

Xonnel hat nicht Unrecht mit seiner Meinung

- die einzigste Lösung sehe ich allerdings darin das jedes
Bundesland eine eigene Polizei-Truppe ïm Bereich Schwarz-
angler aufbaut- in Zusammenarbeit mit aktiven Anglern,
Verbänden/Pächter etc. Das muss doch machbar sein!?

Wie schon vorher gesagt in Spanien/Frankreich gibt es richtige
Fischerei-Brigaden die effektiv und streng kontrollieren.
Diesen Länder geht es finanziell auch nicht so gut - also das
kann in Deutschland keine Entschuldigung (Zuwenig Beamte usw.
Blabla) sein!


----------



## C.K. (15. August 2003)

> wirst mir sicher recht geben, dass das nicht dem schnitt entspricht, oder?



Sicherlich richtig! Nur jeder Verein und Fischereiverband ist dafür selbständig zuständig! Also muß das Interesse nur geweckt werden, durch immerwährende Ansprache an den zuständigen Stellen. 

Es ist immer die Sache wie es angepckt wird. Wir hier haben viele die sich für die Fischereiaufsicht einsetzten ( kostet Geld und Zeit) und die auch eine ganz klare Richtung vorgegeben bekommen haben. Nämlich am Wasser Präsenz zu zeigen!


----------



## Nick_A (15. August 2003)

@Xonnel

Super Idee...:m #r :m

Aktive Integration durch Unterstützung des Vereins! Ich denke auch, daß hierdurch diese -neuen- Vereinsmitglieder sich mit ihren teilweise bescheuerten Landsleuten ganz anders unterhalten können !!!

Ausserdem kennen die sich ja auch untereinander und würde sich selbst nie etwas tun!


Die Vereine müßten dann ggf. aber auch ein paar Zugeständnisse machen: 
- günstigere "Aufnahmegebühren" und Prüfungsgebühren
- ggf. Sprachkurse die von geeigneten Vereinsmitglieder geleitet werden anbieten
- anbieten von zusätzlichen "Nachhilfestunden", daß diese Leute dann auch die Prüfung schaffen (nichts ist frustrierender als arbeit reinzustecken und es dann nicht zu schaffen)

Das Problem dabei...jeder Deutsche regt sich dann auf, daß "die Ostler" es billiger bekommen und mehr gefördert werden !!!

--> Aber ich denke, daß wir alle das Problem beseitigt haben wollen, oder ;+ :g ;+ 

Darum Leute, sprechen wir doch unsere Vereinsoberen an oder bringen diesen Vorschlag auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung vor!!! 

Darum nochmals...#r  für die Idee !!!

Viele Grüsse und ein friedliches Angel-Wochenende
Nick


WAFFEN SIND UND BLEIBEN AUCH KEINE LÖSUNG !!!#h #h


----------



## C.K. (15. August 2003)

> WAFFEN SIND UND BLEIBEN AUCH KEINE LÖSUNG !!!



Na, ja Du darfst gerne mal Nachts mit zur Kontrolle kommen! Wenn Du dann das erstemal auf eine 20cm lange Klinge guckst, änderst Du vieleicht Deine Meinung!


----------



## wodibo (15. August 2003)

@Xonnel

Rottweiler als Kampfhund hinzustellen ist lächerlich #d #d #d 
Das ist ein ausgebildeter Schutz-und Begleithund. Nur der flöst mehr Respekt ein als ich oder jede Waffe


----------



## nachtangler (15. August 2003)

es müsste VIEL mehr initiativen von anglern und vereinen geben, bei denen mitglieder abgestellt werden angler am gewässer zu kontrollieren und wenn dies eben mit hund schreckschusswaffe, reizgas oder ähnlichem passieren muss. die leute sollen ja angeln, ob nun deutsch/nicht-deutsch ist ja vollkommen egal, aber dann sollen auch bitte alle das gleiche geld bezahlen und alle die selbe ausbildung haben.

mich ärgerts immer, wenn ich an den rhein komme und die buhnenköpfe besetzt sind und zwar von leuten, die sich immer wieder verängstigt umgucken, ob nicht doch mal ein kontoletti kommt. 

und das obwohl ein jahresschein für den rhein in nrw gerade mal 30  Euro fällig sind und die fischerei-prüfung kann man auch ohne grössere probleme bestehen, das haben alle hier im AB schon vor gemacht.

ich würd auch gerne mit gutem beispiel vorangehen, aber alleine kann man das ja leider nicht mehr machen, da es ja doch schon zu handgreiflichkeiten kam, also wenn jemand interesse hat, bitte melden, man könnte dann ja auch die wasserschutzpolizei um unterstützung bitten, mittlerweile weiss ich nämlich auch wo die in köln ist 

alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich die aktion mit der gotcha zwar nicht ungefährlich finde, aber ich würd mich auch nicht dumm anmachen lassen. ich geh ja auch ans wasser um mich zu entspannen und mich mal nicht mit den täglichen streitereien auseinandersetzen zu müssen.

mir ist es selbst schon passiert, dass ich angesprochen wurde von einem ausländischen mitbürger, dass ich SEINE buhne zu verlassen hätte, da er doch da nun angeln möchte, meine antwort kennt jeder, natürlich NEIN, daraus folgte ein heftiger streit und eine rute in den fluten des rheins, personalien wollte er mir nicht geben und das handy lag zuhause und die polizei gibt um sowas natürlich auch nichts. ich hab dann die buhne verlassen und bin direkten weges zur polizei und habe anzeige erstattet, der mann war bei eintreffen der polizei schon wieder weg, meine rute auch also stand ich da wie der dumme, in zukunft geh ich nie mehr allein an den rhein, so etwas dreistes hab ich noch nicht erlebt. naja das verfahren läuft, aber das problem ist, das man den wohl nie bekommen wird, da vermutlich hilfsarbeiter und deswegen nicht feststellbar.

schöne grüsse vom nachtangler


----------



## nachtangler (15. August 2003)

@ nick_a 

ich geb dir ja vollkommen recht, wenn ich höre das angelvereine teilweise bis zu 300 euro haben  wollen als aufnahmegebühr und 150 euro jahresbeitrag und dann noch 100 euro pfand für zu verrichtende arbeit wird mir flau im magen.

entweder ich mach die arbeit am gewässer oder im verein freiwillig, oder ich bin im verein falsch. weil verein = teamorientierte gemeinschaft

ich find es immer traurig, dass viele leute dies nicht tun, aber naja, gehört nicht zum thema. die hohen preise kommen aber oft daher, dass eben genau die leute die es nicht bezahlen können draussen gehalten werden sollen, zumindest erscheint es mir immer so.

das muss geändert werden, dann lohnt sich eine vereinszugehörigkeit wieder.

ich war bis vor 4 jahren noch mitglied eines verseins, ich hab dort jedes jahr etwa 130 euro mitgliedsbeitrag gezahlt, gefangen hab ich mini barsche und mit sehr viel glück mal nen karpfen, aale gab es so gut wie garnicht, hecht sehr wenig, aber besetzt wurde mit zandern,  jedes jahr wurden zander besetzt, welche man innerhalb der ersten wochen am ufer wieder einsammeln konnte, weil sie eingegangen sind, da frag ich mich, ob das geld nicht lieber in vernünftigen besatz hätte investiert werden können.

aber auch das ist vergangenheit, und jetzt gucken wir wieder alle in die zukunft und tun hoffentlich etwas für diese.

schöne grüsse vom nachtangler


----------



## tidecutter (15. August 2003)

ob das vielleicht einen grund hat, das sich in diesem thread überwiegend member melden, die relativ kurze zeit hier registriert sind???

ist mir nur so aufgefallen. sagen tu ich hierzu nix. 

stell mir grad vor, wie ich, ohne zu angeln, in den abendstunden am see spazieren gehe und, warum auch immer, mit messern bedroht, von hunden angegangen, mit pistole am kopf oder mit gotcha flecken markiert dastehe und mich frage, was geht denn hier ab???

nur so am rande. bis später.


-----------------------------------------------


----------



## wodibo (15. August 2003)

@tidecutter

also ich bin schon ne ganze Weile dabei und habe Zeugen das ich mich mit allen Anglern/ Spaziergängern am Rhein super verstehe und unterhalte. Es geht um Schwarzangler und dieser Spezies entsprechenden Aggressivität. 
Und wenn mir einer dumm kommt, werd ich nun mal unfreundlich!


----------



## Nick_A (15. August 2003)

@tidecutter,

Du hast Recht...ich bin noch nicht lange in dem Forum, soll ich mir ein Anderes suchen ?

Sicher nicht, denn ich habe ´ne Weile nach einem guten Forum gesucht! Und ich denke, daß ich sicher noch eine lange Zeit dem Forum treu bleibe (wie vielleicht auch eine Menge an anderen "Frischlingen"!

Wie sieht es denn mit Dir aus...sooo lange bist Du ja auch nicht dabei!

Oder habe ich Dich irgenwie falsch verstanden? Wenn ja, dann bitte ich natürlich um Verzeihung...ich kann ja auch nicht immer alle verklausulierten Gedanken nachvollziehen!

Viele Grüsse und schreib doch mal was für Gedanken du Dir zu den "Frischlingen" und "alten Hasen" so machst!

@Wobido
Also ich  unterhalte mich auch mit jedem anderen Angler und Spaziergänger (wenn dieser sich denn auch unterhalten will) ebenfalls wunderbar!

Ich betrachte dies ebenfalls als Chance, unser Hobby den Nichtangler näherzubringen und auch Interesse daran zu wecken! Ein bischen Lobbyarbeit im Kleinen hat noch nie geschadet! Ausserdem müssen wir Angler ja nicht immer das Bild eines mürrischen, verknauserten, alten Einsiedler abgeben, oder?!?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. August 2003)

@ Nick A
Die Prüfung und die Prüfungsunterlagen sind in Lübeck soviel ich weiß in mehreren Sprachen verfügbar, soviel ich weiß!

Ich war Jahre lang ehrenamtlicher Fischereiaufseher und kann nur zu Schwarzangler das berichten:

1. ich hatte jede Nationalität auf meiner Liste
2. die Deutschen , die sich vollkommmend danebenbenommen haben, haben in der Regel nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit(Rutenanzahl, Fischanzahl, Mindestmasse, ect.) begangen(hatten irgendwann mal einen Fischereischein)
3. die Leute , die sich nicht ausweisen konnten und wo ich nicht rechtzeitig die POl zur Überprüfung der Identität feststellen konnte, hatten nur 10 € Geschirr dabei und da war der Verwaltungsakt schon höher als der Wert der Gerätschaften
4. es wurden nur die Leute bestraft, die im Leben standen und Geld verdienten. Leute die von der Sozi lebten bekamen noch 100€ als Prämie , da sie ja ein Hobby ausüben können, vom Staat! Verfahren wurde wegen Mangel an Masse eingestellt!

Allein aus dieser letzten Ungerechtfertigkeit habe ich mit 12 von 13 ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern das Amt niedergelegt und bin froh darüber. Solche unsinnigen Beschlüsse wie hier in Lübeck gibt es in keinem anderen Städtchen der Bundesrepublik!!!:v :v :v 

ein Beispiel:
Grundangeln nur von Freitag 18:00 bis Sonntag 6:00 in einem Fischereibezirk der Trave!#d


----------



## Nick_A (16. August 2003)

@Bellyboatangler#h ,

bis auf einen klitzekleinen Punkt kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen!



> 4. es wurden nur die Leute bestraft, die im Leben standen und Geld verdienten. Leute die von der Sozi lebten bekamen noch 100€ als Prämie , da sie ja ein Hobby ausüben können, vom Staat! Verfahren wurde wegen Mangel an Masse eingestellt!



In Deutschland wird alle "normalen", bisher nicht großartig straffällig gewordenen und im Beruf stehenden Leute wg. Bagatellen (teilweise dann sogar hart) bestraft! Assis und Leute die von der Sozi leben kommen davon...bis hierher stimme ich dir zu, muß aber noch eine Ausnahmeregel ergänzen:

Hast Du in Deutschland wirklich viel Geld, bist ein Prominenter oder ein Politiker (Lokalpolitiker reicht da schon), dann kommst Du bei unserer Rechtsprechung eh davon! 

- Entweder wird sowieso kein Verfahren eröffnet
- Politiker mit öffentlichem Amt sind von der Rechtsverfolgung nicht belangbar, da sie auf ihre Immunität pochen können :v 
- Oder aber "man" kauft sich raus zu einem (für Ihr Vermögen) lächerliche Summe

In Bayern und in BW gibt es die Prüfungsunterlagen nur in Deutsch! Die Prüfung muß ebenfalls zwingend in Deutsch abgehalten werden (und das ist aus meiner Sicht auch richtig so)! :q 

Daß in den verschiedenen Bundesländern unterschiedliches Fischerreirecht/Schulrecht/... gilt ist ebenso ein Witz! Aber dadurch kann man nuneinmal zusätzlich nochmals einen total überflüssigen Beamtenwasserkopf aufbauen!:v 

Viele Grüsse#h 
Nick


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. August 2003)

ich sage mal jeder der einen Lottoschein ausfüllen kann , besteht auch in Schleswig Holstein die Prüfung!!! Praxisteil fehlt ja sowieso. In Bayern allerdings möchte ich keine Prüfung machen. Hätte ja schon Schwierigkeiten den Prüfer zu verstehen. Der müßte ja erstmal einen Sprachkurs "DEUTSCH" belegen!:q :q :q 

Bestraft wurden nur die Leute, die nicht vom Vaterstaat ihr Geld bekamen. Allein aus dieser Ungerechtfertigkeit habe ich keine Lust mehr gehabt als Fischereiaufsicht tätig zu sein! Jetzt habe ich in meiner Freizeit mehr Zeit zum Angeln und muß nicht ständig Behördengänge machen!


----------



## sebastian (17. August 2003)

Naja eh halbwegs gut die idee aber wenn ich mir eine Packung Gummistopperkaufe und den Schein vergesse ? Oder wenn sich jemand nur für eine PArty Knicklichter kaufen will ?


----------



## schirinowski (18. August 2003)

@ xonnel und nick a:

euer integrations- ansatz mag ja am reissbrett gut aussehen, wird aber aus einer vielzahl an gruenden scheitern. das erinnert mich persönlich an den altlinken sozialarbeiter, der vor lauter utopien die realität aus den augen verliert.

ansätze dieser art verlangen ein entsprechendes bewusstsein, dass vielen der angesprochenen zu fehlen scheint. man muss halt bereit sein, die geltenden normen zu akzeptieren und sein handeln darauf abzustimmen. 

was findet man? "kollegen", die sich im vorbeigehen bedienen, nach lust und laune, völlig ungehemmt von dem lästigen regelwerk. 
welche anreize kann man ihnen geben, um kosten und mühen auf sich zu nehmen (angelprüfung, karten kaufen, vereinsmitgliedschaft), regeln zu akzeptieren und ihr bewusstsein zu überdenken? 
im fokus liegt es ganz eindeutig, beute zu machen, angelvergnügen im "sportlichen" sinne ist wohl kaum ein motiv, streng nach dem ökonomischen prinzip- wenig input und richtig abernten.

solche leute biegt man nicht um. ganz sicher. denkt mal über den begriff "anreiz" nach. ein roter faden, der sich quer durch die lehre zieht. man muesste anreize schaffen, die das handeln der leute in die gewuenschte richtung beeinflusst. wie? gute frage. 
integration- scheitert permanent. schaut mal aus dem fenster... wenn nicht an der persönlichkeit der angesprochenen, dann doch am unwillen anderer mitzuarbeiten, kosten und tausenden anderer dinge.

daher favorisiere ich die variante, kontrollen zu forcieren. siehe vorheriger post.
nicht das optimum, aber die für mich praktikabelste variante.

zu der waffen geschichte- ich wurde liberal erzogen, habe zivildienst gemacht und bin ein besonnener typ, aber wenn ich mir unschaue, was da draussen passiert, bekomme ich echt allmachtsphantasien.
durchladen und los...

gruss
marc


----------



## ellerofnegobnegeR (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Naja das Thema is ja schon verdammt alt aber als ich n bisschen rumgestöbert hab bin ich drauf gestoßen und wollt was dazu sagen.
Ich finde man muss differenzieren, ich meine ab wann beginnt schwarzangelei? wenn ein junge mal die angel ins wasser hält n paar fischchen rauszieht und die wieder reinsetzt. da sind die Gesetzte überzogen finde ich. Aber wenn gewässer systematisch abgeangelt werden mit 4 ruten/angler,die fische nicht waidgerecht behandelt werden und schonmaße nicht beachtet werden von leuten die ohne jegliche erlaubnis die fische säckeweise nach Hause tragen dann sollte man diese auch hart bestrafen.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Junge, Junge, bin ich froh, von solchen Sachen bis jetzt verschont geblieben zu sein.
Allerdings ist es schon traurig, Äusserungen von Kollegen wie:





> "ist besser wenn die Nachts am Wasser sitzten - dann brechen sie wenigstens keine Autos auf!"


lesen zu müssen, vorstellbar ist es zumindest. Kommentare eines dritten, der mithört und dessen unangebrachte Bemerkung dann beim Anrufer mit ankommt, haben auch bei uns schon für heftigen Wirbel gesucht.
Und der Wahrheit halber muss ich zugeben, wenn ich am Wasser kontrolliere, bin ich schon ganz froh über meine HK P10, denn leider nimmt die Gewaltbereitschaft immer mehr zu, auch und gerade unter den Deutschen. Ein Hund beruhigt da vielleicht, bietet aber auch keinen wirklichen Schutz mehr, wie ich vor kurzem leidvoll erfahren musste. Gegen einen Zufallstreffer mit einem Butterfly ist auch der bestausgebildete Schutzhund machtlos. Allerdings war das nicht am Wasser, sondern bei einer Schägerei...
Natürlich wären härtere Strafen auch in unserem Sinne. Nichts ist frustrierender, als zuzuschauen, wenn Richter und Staatsanwalt die von uns mühevoll einkassierten Straftäter wieder laufen lassen müßen...


----------



## Hemmingway60 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Moin, moin Kollegen! Ich möchte hier mal eine Lanze brechen bei der Beurteilung von Kontroleuren wozu ich auch gehöre! manche meiner Kollegen sind noch jung und hitzig, oder werden vom Vereinsvorstandt oder anderen Kollegen dazu verführt knallhart bei der ausübung ihres Jobs Vorzugehen. Das legt sich alles mit der Zeit. Das manche hier für mehr Tätigkeit Appelieren,kann ich teilweis nachempfinden. Aberihr solltet auch wissen das wir ehrenamtlich unterwegs sind, und sicher keinen wert darauf legen Konfrontation auf deibel komm raus zu gehen. Die idee von einigen Selbst gegen missstände vorzugehen ist bei uns im Verein pflicht. Bei mir ist das so ich hab ein Händy dabei und bei anzeichen von Gwaltandrohung verab schiede ich mich freundlich und rufe dein Freund und Helfer herbei. Wenn man lange Jahre in einem Bezirk tätig ist, kennt mann seine Vögel an den federn. ich hoffe ein bischen dazu Beizutragen das die Kontrollierenden Kollegen nicht alle als Schwarze Scherriffs Geautet werden. Gruß Günni#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Dachte du bist 100% Gehbehindert und angelst deswegen immer an dem von dir angelegten Steg?! 
Fängst 3 Hechte jeden Tag, ohne ein Foto natürlich und wunderst dich bei einem 5,2 Liter Auto über den hohen Spritverbrauch!!

Wie kontrollierst du denn?


----------



## Hemmingway60 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Dachte du bist 100% Gehbehindert und angelst deswegen immer an dem von dir angelegten Steg?!
> Fängst 3 Hechte jeden Tag, ohne ein Foto natürlich und wunderst dich bei einem 5,2 Liter Auto über den hohen Spritverbrauch!!
> 
> Wie kontrollierst du denn?


Ich lade dich gerne mal zur Kontrolltoure ein. mit einer Krücke geht das noch ganz gut und als Behindi fährste mit dem Auto Steuerfrei. und Hechte fängt wer Angeln geht und wo Hechte sind. ich denke aber das müstest du wissen! Gruß Günni. Ps meine Einladung steht noch,kannst ja vieleicht noch was lernen?


----------



## Muto (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



ellerofnegobnegeR schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss differenzieren, ich meine ab wann beginnt schwarzangelei? wenn ein junge mal die angel ins wasser hält n paar fischchen rauszieht und die wieder reinsetzt.



wird man dann auch bestraft?wenn ja, wie schlimm?


----------



## padotcom (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Dachte du bist 100% Gehbehindert und angelst deswegen immer an dem von dir angelegten Steg?!
> Fängst 3 Hechte jeden Tag, ohne ein Foto natürlich und wunderst dich bei einem 5,2 Liter Auto über den hohen Spritverbrauch!!
> 
> Wie kontrollierst du denn?


 

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Und nagelt die Köpfe seiner erlegten Hechte an den Angelstand. Hmmm....und dann Kontrolleur. Ich denke er zieht hier alle auf und lacht sich eins. Aus der Nummer mit den Bildern einstellen hat er sich ja auch rausgemogelt. Und seine Rechtschreibung.....#d#d#d


----------



## ellerofnegobnegeR (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

@ Muto    
Ja man wird bestraft. ich kenne mich nich so mit dem gesetz aus. ich habe auch keinen angelschein und angle nur im urlaub, aber es wird dir wohl dein angelgeschirr entnommen und dann gibts da wahrscheinlich noch eine dicke geldstrafe nehm ich an. vielleicht kann sich dazu jemand äußern der mehr ahnung hat. Verboten ist es jedenfalls!


----------



## strawinski (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

also ich weiß nicht, warum sich manche vor dem fischereischein drücken wollen. ich hatte vorher null ahnung von fischen und angeln und durch den kurs blickte ich erstmal durch. ohne diesen hätte ich nichts gewusst. und danach habe ich 2 jahre gebraucht um erstmal richtig die techniken zu lernen. 
40 jahre lang als schwarzangler durch die gegend zu schleichen immer die polizei im nacken oder aufseher vom verein ist schon hart. und die strafen, die man nicht bezahlen kann. und die geräte die man neu kaufen muß, weil sie eingezogen worden sind. was soll das nur für ein leben sein?


----------



## Max300 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

is wirklich schwieriges thema abba ich mein fast jeder hat schon mal schwarz geangelt
ich auch denn so binn ich auch zum angeln gekommen und wenn es keine schwarz angler mehr gäbe gäb es warscheinlich auch fast keine angler mehr

aber generell habe ich etwas gegen schwarzangler die ihr leben lang schwarz angeln


----------



## TRANSformator (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



Max300 schrieb:


> is wirklich schwieriges thema abba ich mein fast jeder hat schon mal schwarz geangelt
> ich auch denn so binn ich auch zum angeln gekommen und wenn es keine schwarz angler mehr gäbe gäb es warscheinlich auch fast keine angler mehr
> 
> aber generell habe ich etwas gegen schwarzangler die ihr leben lang schwarz angeln



Wo ist denn da die Logik? Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, dass es auch fast keine Autofahrer mehr gäbe, wenn wir vorher nicht alle mal schwarz fahren würden?

Dieses Argument "Jeder hat doch mal schwarz geangelt" hört man gerade hier im Board immer wieder und jedes Mal denke ich: "Nein, ich habe noch nie schwarz geangelt".
Wieso muss man erst schwarz angeln, bevor man den Schein macht. Testen, ob das Angeln etwas für mich ist, kann ich auch auf legalem Wege, in dem ich mir das bei Bekannten anschaue etc. Wenns im direkten Bekanntenkreis keinen Angler gibt, kann man auch mal in Foren wie diesem fragen oder im Notfall jemanden direkt am Wasser ansprechen. Wenn man demjenigen nett die Situation schildert, wird der nichts dagegen haben, wenn man ihm Gesellschaft leistet. Ich persönlich hätte damit absolut kein Problem, wenn jemand freundlich und interessiert ist, ganz im Gegenteil, ich würde mich sogar freuen, dass derjenige es über den legalen Weg versucht und nicht einfach schwarz Angeln geht. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass so ganz schnell Freundschaften entstehen und man auch später gemeinsam losgehen kann.

Sicher erfordert sowas etwas mehr Engagement als wenn ich mich einfach schwarz irgendwo ans Wasser setze, dafür habe ich ein gutes Gewissen und kann mich entspannen. In anderen Bereichen des Lebens müsst ihr doch auch etwas mehr Aufwand betreiben und gewisse Regeln beachten, um ans Ziel zu kommen. Diese Aussage, dass jeder mal Schwarzangeler war oder sein muss, bevor er den Schein macht, ist also schlicht Mumpitz.

Gruß


----------



## BlackWeed (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Genau so is es !!!


----------



## Gralf (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Mannomann, jetzt habe ich mich hier mal durch den thread gekämpft.

Kämpfen ist hier angesagt. Aber Tatsache ist doch, ich angele mich seit vielen Jahren tagsüber und nachts am Rheinufer entlang. Und niemlas sprach mich jemand an oder wollte was von  mir. Ist das hier wieder so ein Angsthasenthread? 

Im Zweifelfsfall bin ich das, der nachts im Gebüsch herumstolpert. Bitte nicht erschiessen.

Mit den fehlenden Kontrollen ist das so eine Sache. Niemand( und ich auch nicht) möchte seine wertvolle Freizeit verbringen, indem er kontrolliert. Aber 3 oder 4 Vorgänge im Jahr sehe ich, die ich kontrollieren würde. Dann lasst uns die Last auf viele Schultern verteilen. Wir alle werden Kontrolleur. Gelegenheitskontrolleur?

Ich schätze mal man kann nicht Fischereiaufsichtsberechtigter am Rhein werden, wenn man im Jahr nur 4 Kontrollen durchführt.

Hut ab für alle, die dafür ihre Freizeit opfern.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



Gralf schrieb:


> Mannomann, jetzt habe ich mich hier mal durch den thread gekämpft.
> 
> Kämpfen ist hier angesagt. Aber Tatsache ist doch, ich angele mich seit vielen Jahren tagsüber und nachts am Rheinufer entlang. Und niemlas sprach mich jemand an oder wollte was von mir. Ist das hier wieder so ein Angsthasenthread?
> 
> ...


 
*Noch viel schlimmer ist:*

Ich habe mich bereiterklärt, diese Aufgabe ehrenamtlich in meiner Freizeit zu übernehmen, wurde dabei von Seiten der RFG unterstützt und jetzt hakt es in Sachen Bestellung bei der Fischereibehörde, weil die meinen, dass noch ein Verein meine Bestellung befürworten muß, weil das so üblich sei - und das, obwohl die Rheinstrecke um die es hier geht garnicht in Vereinshand ist, sondern von Rheinkarteninhabern beangelt wird, die keinem Verein angehören!

Ziemlich lächerlich das Ganze, weswegen ich aufgehört habe, mich als Kontrolleur anzubieten & meine Freizeit zu opfern!

Aber:

Wer nicht will der hat schon - ich habe mich "beworben" und denke, dass ich mit über 30 Jahren Angelerfahrung und einem abgeschlossenen Jura-Studium nicht die schlechtesten Voraussetzungen für eine vernünftige Art und Weise des Kontrollierens mitbringe - aber die Fischereibehörde schleift lieber weiter Karteileichen von greisen und bocklosen Kontrolleuren durch, die nicht mehr kontrollieren und von denen teilweise seit den 80´ern keiner mehr etwas gehört hat!

Prost!

Aber die waren bestimmt von einem Verein vorgeschlagen worden *lachwech*!

Also halte ich es nun so, dass ich bei dieser Behörden-Idiotie lieber einfach weiter entspannt angeln gehe und es mir am Ar*** vorbeigeht, wenn Schwarzangler nun letztlich die RFG schädigen, die aber augenscheinlich gar kein Interesse an vernünftigen & qualifizierten Kontrollen hat!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also halte ich es nun so, dass ich bei dieser Behörden-Idiotie lieber einfach weiter entspannt angeln gehe und es mir am Ar*** vorbeigeht, wenn Schwarzangler nun letztlich die RFG schädigen, die aber augenscheinlich gar kein Interesse an vernünftigen & qualifizierten Kontrollen hat!
> 
> Ernie




Mein reden.


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

;+Verstehe deinen Frust, aber irgendwo lief was schief|rolleyes


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Sicher - da war eine Behörde im Spiel!

...und die RFG hätte dort auch durchaus mal Druck machen können, weil denen die Idee gut gefiel, einen Kontrolleur zu haben, der auch wirklich weiß, wie man mit Menschen redet und was im Rahmen einer Kontrolle angebracht und wirklich erlaubt ist.

Aber wenn schon diejenigen, die es am ehesten angeht kein echtes Interesse an vernünftigen Kontrollen haben, warum soll ich mir für DIE dann das Leben schwer machen & meine Freizeit verballern???

Da geh´ ich doch lieber angeln - denn nötig habe ich das weiß Gott nicht und ich werde bestimmt nicht auch noch betteln und/oder mir die Finger wundschreiben, um das zu machen!!!

Ernie


----------



## Gralf (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Sicher - da war eine Behörde im Spiel!
> 
> 
> Ernie


 
Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht. Wozu sollte man in einem Verein Mitglied sein, um diese Strecke zu kontrollieren? Ich beangel die Rheinstrecke in NRW und bin in keinem Verein. Ist doch egal ob der Kontrolleur einem Verein angehört.


----------



## viktanna (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Die beste Methode das Schwarzangeln zu stoppen währe die Abschaffung von Angelschein und die Abschaffung von den Gebühren für jedes einzelnes Gewässer. Das Problem mit dem fehlendem Geld kann man ganz einfach lösen in dem man einheitliche Gebühr in eine Höhe von ca. 70,00 € einführen würde, wie es bei dem Nachbarland Holland ist, dabei hat man die Erlaubnis Bundesweit auf allen Fliesenden und Stehenden Gewässer zu angeln. *Wer in Holland geangelt hat weis wovon ich rede, da ist fisch satt* *und für holländischen Schein muss man weit weniger  als 70,00 € bezahlen.* Dadurch werden auch so genannte Schwarzangler angeregt sich eine Angelschein zu holen, wer aber trotzdem schwarz angeln will, der muss dann auch dem entsprechend zur Kasse gebeten werden z.B. 10000,00 € Geldstrafe würde auch die restliche  Schwarzangler überreden sich eine Angelschein zu besorgen. Durch diese einheitliche Gebühr wird der teuerste Kostenfaktor die Untere Jagt und Fischerei Behörde unnötig. Denn wie es schon seit Jahren bekannt ist kostet diese Behörde nur Geld und hat kaum nutzen. Die Scheine werden von den Angelfachmärkten vertrieben und die Gebühren bleiben in dem Bundesland wo man sich den Schein gekauft hat. Die Gelder werden in voller Höhe für Fischbesatz und die Gewässererhaltung investiert, dann hat man überall genug Fisch und meiner Meinung nach auch keine Schwarzangler.
Gruß viktanna


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



viktanna schrieb:


> Die beste Methode das Schwarzangeln zu stoppen währe die Abschaffung von Angelschein und die Abschaffung von den Gebühren für jedes einzelnes Gewässer. Das Problem mit dem fehlendem Geld kann man ganz einfach lösen in dem man einheitliche Gebühr in eine Höhe von ca. 70,00 € einführen würde, wie es bei dem Nachbarland Holland ist, dabei hat man die Erlaubnis Bundesweit auf allen Fliesenden und Stehenden Gewässer zu angeln. *Wer in Holland geangelt hat weis wovon ich rede, da ist fisch satt* *und für holländischen Schein muss man weit weniger  als 70,00 € bezahlen.* Dadurch werden auch so genannte Schwarzangler angeregt sich eine Angelschein zu holen, wer aber trotzdem schwarz angeln will, der muss dann auch dem entsprechend zur Kasse gebeten werden z.B. 10000,00 € Geldstrafe würde auch die restliche  Schwarzangler überreden sich eine Angelschein zu besorgen. Durch diese einheitliche Gebühr wird der teuerste Kostenfaktor die Untere Jagt und Fischerei Behörde unnötig. Denn wie es schon seit Jahren bekannt ist kostet diese Behörde nur Geld und hat kaum nutzen. Die Scheine werden von den Angelfachmärkten vertrieben und die Gebühren bleiben in dem Bundesland wo man sich den Schein gekauft hat. Die Gelder werden in voller Höhe für Fischbesatz und die Gewässererhaltung investiert, dann hat man überall genug Fisch und meiner Meinung nach auch keine Schwarzangler.
> Gruß viktanna



Die Idee ist gut.#6


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



Gralf schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht. Wozu sollte man in einem Verein Mitglied sein, um diese Strecke zu kontrollieren? Ich beangel die Rheinstrecke in NRW und bin in keinem Verein. Ist doch egal ob der Kontrolleur einem Verein angehört.


 
Tja - das ist auch nicht zu verstehen - aber die Fischereibehörde wünscht die Befürwortung von Seiten eines Vereines, "da das so üblich ist im Rahmen der Bestellung eines Kontrolleurs"!

Das war für mich der Punkt, an dem ich entschieden habe, dass die mich mal richtig gern haben können!

Sollen sie doch weiterhin ihre Kontrolleure NUR auf Vorschlag von "ansässigen" Vereinen bestellen - von denen ich in den letzten ca. 6 Jahren KEINEN einzigen Kontrolleur am Rhein zu Gesicht bekommen habe!

lol

...da angel ich lieber, als mich auch noch über Leute zu ärgern, denen ich meine (verhältnismäßig jedenfalls hohe) Qualifikation & meine Freizeit angeboten habe, um letztlich DEREN Interessen zu wahren!

Also - nicht wundern, wenn das mit den Kontrollen am Rhein in NRW nicht funzt, denn die spinnen dort echt die Römer - ähem - die Behörden !

Ernie


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Na dann bringt mal die Fischereirechte jedes Einzelnen und jedes Fischereivereins- Verbandes-Staates-Rechtlergemeinschaften-Erbengemeinschaften-etc. unter einen Hut. Viel Erfolg:m


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut.#6



Na dann bringt mal die Fischereirechte jedes Einzelnen und jedes Fischereivereins- Verbandes-Staates-Rechtlergemeinschaften-Erbengemeinschaften-etc. unter einen Hut. Viel Erfolg:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Ich habe nicht gesagt des einfach zu realisieren wäre. 
Der gedankliche Ansatz ist gut.
So wie es scheint wird es wohl nur eine Idee bleiben.#h


----------



## viktanna (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

Leute ist euch die Bürokratie in das Blut gewachsen oder verstehe ich euch nicht. Es Reicht schon das in unserem Land für jeden sch……. 10 Beamte sitzen und jeder von denen will irgend ein Dokument haben, da fängt ihr auch noch so kompliziert und bürokratisch zu denken. 

Eine Broschüre beim Erwerb des Angelscheines mit den Hinweisen für die Angelverbote (*als Internetseite für jedes Gewässer, um die Bedingungen an jenem Gewässer nach zu lesen)*, einheitliche Schonzeiten für die geschützten Fischarten natürlich nicht vergessen. 

Damit ist der Bürokratische Teil unserer schönen Sportart(Hobby) erledigt. Jeder weiß was er machen darf und was nicht, und man hat keine Kopfschmerzen. Habe ich heute Lust am Rhein zu angeln, gehe ich zum Rhein. Morgen bin ich in Bayer, nehme ich die Rute mit und gehe ich da ein bisschen angeln. Ein Hobby sollte kreativ und freigestaltbar sein unser Hobby ist leider Stark eingeschränkt, finanziell und gesetzlich.

MfG viktanna


----------



## ellerofnegobnegeR (1. November 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da die Logik? Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, dass es auch fast keine Autofahrer mehr gäbe, wenn wir vorher nicht alle mal schwarz fahren würden?




Naja aber bevor man einen sport beginnt möchte man ihn doch ausprobieren. Bevor man zB einem fußballverein beitritt kickt man doch erstmal mit seinen kumpels ums auszuprobieren. Beim Angeln is es nich so einfach. Wer hat da schonmal 200€ locker um den Schein zu machen und dann rauszufinden dass man da keine lust drauf hat.


----------



## TRANSformator (2. November 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*



ellerofnegobnegeR schrieb:


> Naja aber bevor man einen sport beginnt möchte man ihn doch ausprobieren. Bevor man zB einem fußballverein beitritt kickt man doch erstmal mit seinen kumpels ums auszuprobieren. Beim Angeln is es nich so einfach. Wer hat da schonmal 200€ locker um den Schein zu machen und dann rauszufinden dass man da keine lust drauf hat.



Wenn du meinen Beitrag bis zum Ende liest, findest du genau dort Aussagen zu dem von dir Angesprochenen. Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selbst:



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wieso muss man erst schwarz angeln, bevor man den Schein macht. Testen, ob das Angeln etwas für mich ist, kann ich auch auf legalem Wege, in dem ich mir das bei Bekannten anschaue etc. Wenns im direkten Bekanntenkreis keinen Angler gibt, kann man auch mal in Foren wie diesem fragen oder im Notfall jemanden direkt am Wasser ansprechen. Wenn man demjenigen nett die Situation schildert, wird der nichts dagegen haben, wenn man ihm Gesellschaft leistet. Ich persönlich hätte damit absolut kein Problem, wenn jemand freundlich und interessiert ist, ganz im Gegenteil, ich würde mich sogar freuen, dass derjenige es über den legalen Weg versucht und nicht einfach schwarz Angeln geht. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass so ganz schnell Freundschaften entstehen und man auch später gemeinsam losgehen kann.
> 
> Sicher erfordert sowas etwas mehr Engagement als wenn ich mich einfach schwarz irgendwo ans Wasser setze, dafür habe ich ein gutes Gewissen und kann mich entspannen. In anderen Bereichen des Lebens müsst ihr doch auch etwas mehr Aufwand betreiben und gewisse Regeln beachten, um ans Ziel zu kommen. Diese Aussage, dass jeder mal Schwarzangeler war oder sein muss, bevor er den Schein macht, ist also schlicht Mumpitz.



Es gibt also genug Möglichkeiten, auf legalem Wege das Angeln auszuprobieren,bevor man einen Schein macht.
Wenn man deine Ausführung mal wirklich ernst nimmt, kann man das auch aufs Autobeispiel umlegen....dann fahr ich also auch erstmal schwarz durch die Gegend. Muss ja erstmal gucken, ob das Autofahren überhaupt etwas für mich ist, bevor ich über 1000 € für den Führerschein zum Fenster raus werfe.
Dein Beispiel mit dem Fußballspielen hinkt gewaltig. Wenn ich irgendwo mit Freunden kicke, bevor ich in einen Verein eintrete, verstoße ich dabei nicht gegen Gesetze und bestehle niemanden. Gehe ich ohne Schein und ohne Erlaubniskarte irgendwo fischen, verstoße ich jedoch gegen Gesetze und bestehle jemanden. Das ist für mich ein gravierender Unterschied.


----------



## ellerofnegobnegeR (5. November 2009)

*AW: Einfache Lösung gegen das Schwarzangeln...*

gut die sache mit fußball is schon schwer vergleichbar. hast recht, aber trotztdem es ist nicht das gleiche wenn ich neben jemandem sitzte und zu sehe oder selbst mit gerät einen eindruck bekomme. man setzt ja die fische wieder schön zurück, so bestielt niemanden.


----------

